
Ask HN: How to get Indian team member to North America for 3 months? - syedkarim
Although Outernet is based in Chicago, most of us work remotely. We&#x27;re trying to get the whole team together for a 3-month sprint before we release our mobile satellite service. Unfortunately, Manish was turned down for a US B1&#x2F;B2 visa. Mexico is not an option because it requires him to visit a consulate in another state.<p>Have any Indians had problems with a tourist visa for Canada? Any other ideas if Canada doesn&#x27;t work out?
======
nish1500
Getting Canadian visa would become tricky if someone is turned down for a B1 /
B2 visa, but it's worth a shot. He can also re-apply for a US visa.

